# Target Idea



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Targets that shatter are fun and exciting and satisfying when hit. Here us a challenging, inexpensive, safe, satisfying and easy clean up one.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that is a Cool nifty idea...there will be feed for the birds....nice shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefore....for a minute I thought you were shooting cookies....and I was going to unfriend you!!!! I have to admit...I thought you had lost it...but since it's crackers, that's perfectly fine.

If you are hitting those out of the air, it's time for an aerial match light :rofl: . (I see you taping a match to a coin or washer and getting a light in the near future)

I'm putting as in the lead for winning the Midwest tourney.

Great idea for a target!

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Do they make those in the large economy size? I need bigger crackers.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Do they make those in the large economy size? I need bigger crackers.


Yes. The " Ritz " crackers are about an inch and a half big.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

*1 1/2 !!*

How about 4 inches across I like big crackers.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> *1 1/2 !!*
> 
> How about 4 inches across I like big crackers.


Big chocolate chip cookies ! :rofl:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

once in a long while ill shoot these cheap crappy tasting cookies . i think they are just a little bigger than a ritz cracker. i dont like the taste of them, but the birds do.












Wingshooter said:


> *1 1/2 !!*
> 
> How about 4 inches across I like big crackers.


toast some bread ! :what: hmm, toast some target images onto it?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I buy mine at the auto parts store-they're called "hubcaps" !!!!! You kiddin me, I need em that big!!!!!! :king: Serious shooting Marty!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I think about the ritz some times.  Because I am human  Not an alien shooter from outer-space!!! All kidding aside NICE SHOOTING!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting! I love all of the thinking out of the box, when it comes to targets!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh, TF ... once again you put us all to shame. I think I will have to stick with the Ritz.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

